
Easter Egg Turns Every Consumer Spec-Ed Nintendo Switch into a Ruby Machine - zdw
https://ruby.social/@amirrajan/101985836120728909
======
mimixco
And... it's gone!

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19779056](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19779056)

